# the mr 'dont' know it all property manager



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Got called out, last Saturday, to a old building with 2 different problems.. one with the steam vapor vaccum heating system and other with domestic hot water pump between the heater and storage tank. 
Knowily him for 5 years as a blow hard know it all, he wanted the domestic 3 pieces pump bearing assy replaced on the pump, told him whoever put the pump unit in did it wrong as its was a iron pump which bronze or stainless steel was the correct way to go and also... he cut me off by saying he doesn't care because the one that been the had been working before he took over the building.. told him I refuse to undermine my workmanship to save a few dollars and have another wrong unit crap out and by the way... cut me off again and saying use the new part that laying on the floor ( other used the motor from it) . Told him because the color matched doesn't means it the right part. Then asked me if brought one along.. told him its Saturday afternoon


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Got called out, last Saturday, to a old building with 2 different problems.. one with the steam vapor vaccum heating system and other with domestic hot water pump between the heater and storage tank.
> Knowily him for 5 years as a blow hard know it all, he wanted the domestic 3 pieces pump bearing assy replaced on the pump, told him whoever put the pump unit in did it wrong as its was a iron pump which bronze or stainless steel was the correct way to go and also... he cut me off by saying he doesn't care because the one that been the had been working before he took over the building.. told him I refuse to undermine my workmanship to save a few dollars and have another wrong unit crap out and by the way... cut me off again and saying use the new part that laying on the floor ( other used the motor from it) . Told him because the color matched doesn't means it the right part. Then asked me if brought one along.. told him its Saturday afternoon


 That made no sense at all except that a 3 piece pumps bearing assemblies color makes no difference at all ! The volute and the impellor however do! Way to Knowily speak your mind though and not have a replacement pump onboard! Your friend Pilot Light!:laughing:


----------

